# Manchester Skyride



## ZIZAG (7 Aug 2011)

I did the M/C Skyride with my Family today . It was very enjoyable . As It started In Castlefilds It was a trip down memory lane as I used to live In Hulme . It was very well organized ,with stalls for all . also freebie drinks and goodies . The ride through the City centre was Interesting , seeing how much It had changed , for the better . But as we headed out to the Man /City stadium . I thought it looked very run down . However the athmosphere was lovely for all the familys and all sorts of cyclists . 
It was a brilliant day out .


----------



## smokeysmoo (7 Aug 2011)

There's already a thread going on this buddy, check it out HERE


----------

